# Help with Hedgie Drawings



## guineapigs922 (Jun 22, 2012)

Hello Everyone! My hedgie Truffles is doing well, and has just gotten a bath. Well, I need some help with something, if anyone is willing.  


After many failed attempts of drawing a realistic hedgie, I think it's time for me to talk to the hedgie experts...you guys! So my question is:

Can anyone give me any tips/ways to drawing hedgehoogs? I'm looking for realistic or cartoon styles for hedgies (cartoon as in not Sonic)  

Thanks for all of the help. You guys are great


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Do you have any drawing experience? Maybe you could show some of your drawings so we can see were it goes well and what can be better?


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

It's hard to say how to draw a hedgehog without knowing any other talent... are you asking for one of those "Draw a big circle, then draw another circle, then draw spikes..."?


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I can't do it without having a picture to go by. Don't know if that will help you at all.


----------

